# Tiny Baby Rattlesnake on My Walk Today



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2015)

I was walking down the bike trail, and noticed two young prairie dogs ahead on the trail, they were around something and both were taking turns jumping up with their front legs, retreating and returning to an object.  I thought someone may have dropped food on the trail and they were challenging each other for it.  As I got closer the prairie dogs took off and  I saw it was a tiny baby rattlesnake that they were attempting to go after.  Here's the pic.


----------



## applecruncher (May 3, 2015)

OMG...:holymoly:
Tiny? Baby?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2015)

That was zoomed in, it was much smaller.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

Do you know that the bite of a young rattler is more deadly than a full grown one?  True, the young snake hasn't learned to "ration" his venom like the adult does.  With an adult  they measure how much venom to inject (they want to retain enough to use should they need it immediately)  but the young give you the maximum every time.


----------



## Kadee (May 3, 2015)

OMG I would not be there long enough to,take a photo....I seen to many cowboy movies in my 20 and there was always a rattle snakes in them.:eewwk::eewwk:
Mind you Australia has some of the deadliest snakes in the world but thankfully don't see any to often


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2015)

Didn't know that Jim.  It looked like it might be a rattler, but I wasn't positive until I came home and looked at the photo on the computer.  I was pretty close to it, but it was in a weird position and really didn't lift his head or rattle. I didn't want to put my face too close to it to examine it either.  

 Our dog was bit years ago in the backyard by one, he knew not to go near snakes, but he was bit in the back leg, so this one just attacked by surprise, the dog probably never saw it.  We never saw it to kill it either, had to rush the dog to the emergency vet once we shaved his fur and saw it was a snakebite, he started panting heavily and we had to act fast.  They said it was a rattlesnake bite, gave him anti-venom and put him on IVs, kept him overnight until he was stabilized.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2015)

Oh yes Kadee, Australia has a lot of deadly animals for sure, you have to know what you're doing there to walk in the wilderness (or swim in the waters) among them.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Omg!


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2015)

I once went to a charity event at the home of Arthur Jones (the founder of Nautilus).  Along with a gorilla (who lived in a glass enclosure in the house), a rhino and a herd of baby elephants, he had the world's largest collection of rattlesnakes in a building on his property.  When we walked into the herpetarium, the snakes all started rattling at once.  I'll never forget that sound.  We have rattlers here in Florida, but they are small ones and seldom bite anyone.


----------



## ndynt (May 4, 2015)

Beautiful.  Though I respect snakes and will keep my distance....I am in awe of their exquisite patterns and coloration.  A real tribute to Mother Natures artistry.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 4, 2015)

I respect them too, one year we had a lot of baby coperheads that came out of a crack in the foundation of the house....yikes...I have not seen a snake around here for a couple of years...I have heard that the fireants are killing baby rabbits, so maybe its the same with snakes.


----------



## ndynt (May 4, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I respect them too, one year we had a lot of baby coperheads that came out of a crack in the foundation of the house....yikes...I have not seen a snake around here for a couple of years...I have heard that the fireants are killing baby rabbits, so maybe its the same with snakes.


  I had not heard that...could be why I have not seen as many snakes or rabbits.  Or even squirrels, lately.  Lots of fire ant mounds though.


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Do you know that the bite of a young rattler is more deadly than a full grown one?  True, the young snake hasn't learned to "ration" his venom like the adult does.  With an adult  they measure how much venom to inject (they want to retain enough to use should they need it immediately)  but the young give you the maximum every time.



Are you sure about that fact Jim? You seem to be crediting reptiles with a cognitive capability that I'm not sure they possess at an instant when they're acting entirely by instinct.


----------



## Don M. (May 4, 2015)

One must Always be cautious around poisonous snakes, and give them a wide berth.  Luckily, even though we live way out in the country, I have not seen many dangerous snakes.  One time, I found a 4 ft. copperhead in my workshop, hiding under the tractor.  I took a broom and "gently" guided him towards the door, and away from the building.  Another time, while fishing, I had a water moccasin swim up to the boat and try to climb in...that was a couple of sporty moments while I knocked him back into the water with the fishing rod.  We have a few black snakes, but they are constrictors and not poisonous, so I leave them alone, as they keep the mouse population under control.  One big 6 footer scared the wife one day when she was tending to her flower bed...and again, a broom moved him away from the immediate area.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

The only poisonous snake in Scotland is the Adder.  They like to hang out in the heather and are apparently shy so you need to step on one to get bitten. Their bite is painful but not deadly.  I've yet to see one here.


----------



## rider1046 (Sep 12, 2015)

Don't see many poisonous snakes around here though the Rattlesnake, Copperhead, and Water Moccasin are all native. We encourage Black Snakes and King Snakes to hang around as they help control the population of the poisonous snakes. We live on twenty acres, creek with brush all grown up around it and very rocky, and six acres that is pretty much grown up but I have never had to worry about snakes. Make enough noise that they hear you coming and they'll be long gone by the time you get there. 
Love that fact that you got the photo of the little guy instead of stomping him or running away.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 15, 2015)

Rattlesnakes terrify me! No rattlers at 6200 feet where I live, thankfully. 

I learned something recently, believe it to be true. The pupils of non-venomous snakes are round. Venomous snakes have slotted pupils. Would never want to try and get close enough to identify!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 16, 2015)

deesierra said:


> Rattlesnakes terrify me! No rattlers at 6200 feet where I live, thankfully.
> 
> I learned something recently, believe it to be true. The pupils of non-venomous snakes are round. Venomous snakes have slotted pupils. Would never want to try and get close enough to identify!



We used to camp around Tahoe, Blue Lakes, Caples Lake and never had problems with anything.  I knew there were no snakes around and I wouldn't camp anywhere one might be...lol. I have fond memories of fresh trout from the stream and enjoying breakfast with a few curious chipmunks.  Love the Sierras!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2015)

15 years in Florida, I've only seen one Pygmy rattlesnake and one coral snake. More common are the black racers, although I haven't seen a snake in several years. Im surprised as they have an abondence of Geikos to feast on.


----------



## jujube (Dec 16, 2015)

I had a black racer that lived in my garage for quite a long time.  I'd see it when I went out to do the laundry.  I was glad it was there....no worry about mice.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> I had a black racer that lived in my garage for quite a long time.  I'd see it when I went out to do the laundry.  I was glad it was there....no worry about mice.



My wife says a good snake is a dead snake!!
She gets at least one a year in her garden..


When traveling, in Texas, rest areas have warning signs..


----------

